# Madeira kindergartens and schools



## vasiliva (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all,
We're a family with two children (age 4 and 8) and are planning to move to Madeira around October.
I know that the 8-year-old needs to be enrolled in school, so I was wondering is there are enough public schools on Madeira. We prefer the public system, because the children are already bilingual and none of their languages is English.
It would be beter if they start directly with Portugese.
But the only information I can find in the I-net is about two public schools on the island. Is that so?
I was also wondering if there are enough public kindergartens (for 4-6 year old children) on the island? There is no information about that.
Thanks a lot in advance.
Looking forward to living on this magnificent island


----------



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Try this facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1860867490718838/

Ask the same questions. I think you will find some help.

Regards
Richard


----------



## vasiliva (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you


----------

